# Berrys on lake Jackson



## BowShooter (Feb 23, 2010)

Anybody no the actual adress to this marina. Cant seem to find it...
Thanks


----------



## riverrat (Feb 23, 2010)

*berrys*

if you are coming from jackson on hwy.36 you will come to a 4 way stop that will be hwy.212. take a right on 212 and go about 4 or 5 miles just before you cross the bridge over the alcovy river berrys will be on the right, a dirt road. it will take you to marina. hope this helps dont know the physical address.


----------



## Cricket Chunker (Feb 24, 2010)

It's on Waters Bridge Circle.

Here is a link to a google earth satelitte map of the location:

MAP OF BERRY's MARINA - LAKE JACKSON, GA

I've looked at Berry's but never launched there. I have been launching Reasor's on the Tussahaw branch.  Much bigger ramp, more parking, more dockage.  The parking lot at Berry's looks a little tight to me.


----------



## lil_grn_boat (Feb 24, 2010)

194 waters bridge cir, Covington, Georgia, 30014


----------



## Wes204 (Feb 24, 2010)

lil_grn_boat said:


> 194 waters bridge cir, Covington, Georgia, 30014



Berry's has a Covington address???


----------



## Perkins (Feb 24, 2010)

Wes204 said:


> Berry's has a Covington address???



yep


----------



## Cricket Chunker (Feb 24, 2010)

Wes204 said:


> Berry's has a Covington address???



Everything north of the South River on the west side of the lake is Covington.  The east side of the lake is Monticello (not sure where it changes back to Jackson - the dam perhaps?).


----------

